# Eos 30/Elan 7 door latch replacement



## RedStarRevels (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I don't know how I managed it, but the door latch on my Eos 30 (Elan 7) is broken and I'm hoping to replace it. Local stores here in Italy are not very helpful, so I've resigned myself to buying a part online and fitting it myself.

Has anyone got any experience with this problem? Would a latch from a similar model work? I've found one for an Elan 5 on fleebay. They don't cost much, I'd just rather not buy it, wait for it to be shipped and then take the camera apart only to find it doesn't fit. 

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 20, 2013)

Considering how I got my elan 7 for $15, I say dont try and fix it. Go look for another camera.


----------



## RedStarRevels (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha. If only that were the case. They still go for upwards of &#8364;100 here.


----------

